# A Great Lunch Today



## Lon (Aug 13, 2014)

Took step daughter to Red Lobster for lunch today for her BD. It was qute good. Four course for $16 each. Really good value.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday to your stepdaughter Lon, nice you took her out to celebrate!  :happybday:


----------

